# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ***روش های سرحال شدن ورفع سردردچیه؟؟؟**(همه بیاین)

## mohammadradmehr

سلام                 سلام                          سلام                

دوستای کنکوری من خوبین؟؟؟

میخواستم بپرسم وقتی که خوابتون گرفته ویا سردرد ویا بی حال هستید وباید هم  درس بخونید چکار میکنید؟؟

به طورخلاصه:

برای جلوگیری از  خواب آلودگی وسردرد درهنگام شروع مطالعه چکارکنیم ؟؟؟

از چه مواد غذایی برای اینکه جلوی خواب یا سردرد وبی حالی  روبگیرید استفاده میکنید ؟؟/

چگونه توان و قدرت ذهن خود رو برای یادگیری دروس بالاتر ببریم؟؟؟

بیایید لطفا هرروشی که به نظرتون میرسه رو اینجا بزارید تا نه تنها خودمون بلکه بقیه هم بتونند استفاده کنند

----------


## Takfir

> سلام                 سلام                          سلام                
> 
> دوستای کنکوری من خوبین؟؟؟
> 
> میخواستم بپرسم وقتی که خوابتون گرفته ویا سردرد ویا بی حال هستید وباید هم  درس بخونید چکار میکنید؟؟
> 
> به طورخلاصه:
> 
> برای جلوگیری از  خواب آلودگی وسردرد درهنگام شروع مطالعه چکارکنیم ؟؟؟
> ...


یه تغیر کوچیک تو مکان مطالعه! چند قدم ریلکس! در ضمن شما حتما باید از خوابتون نزنید! چون خواب یکی از مراحل مطالعس! و توی اونه که اطلاعات طبقه بندی میشه! نخوابید دچار مشکل میشید پس بخوابید!

----------


## mohammadradmehr

من خودم شروع میکنم 

برای سرحال شدن :1.مصرف چای و قهوه و میوه 

                           2. دست وصورت خود را شستن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یه تغیر کوچیک تو مکان مطالعه! چند قدم ریلکس! در ضمن شما حتما باید از خوابتون نزنید! چون خواب یکی از مراحل مطالعس! و توی اونه که اطلاعات طبقه بندی میشه! نخوابید دچار مشکل میشید پس بخوابید!


ممنون دوست عزیز که مطلبی رو نوشتید 
 لطفا کامل تر بگید 

تغییر کوچیک تو مکان مطالعه ؟/ یعنی مثلا چه تغییراتی میتونه کارساز باشه 

یا همین چند قدم ریلکس

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام                 سلام                          سلام                
> 
> دوستای کنکوری من خوبین؟؟؟
> 
> میخواستم بپرسم وقتی که خوابتون گرفته ویا سردرد ویا بی حال هستید وباید هم  درس بخونید چکار میکنید؟؟
> 
> به طورخلاصه:
> 
> برای جلوگیری از  خواب آلودگی وسردرد درهنگام شروع مطالعه چکارکنیم ؟؟؟
> ...


سیـــــــــب

هم واسه سردرد ،هم تامین کالری مورد نیاز بدن تا مدتی ،هم واسه تنظیم ساعت خواب :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

>> یه بار گفتیم ولی انگار این مدیران محترم اون شناخت بایده ندارن و پست منو به اسم این که تبلیغ و ای حرفاست حذف کردن ::
.....................
معمولا واسه افرادی که میخوان سرحال تر و با انرژی بیشتر کارای روزانه خودشون را پیش ببرن یه سری شربت و قرص هستش که تقریبا عمومی هم هستن و اگه با یه پزشک هم قبلش مشورت بشه، واسه اطمینان بهتر هستش :: من خودم قبلنا Pharmaton مصرف میکردم ولی بعدش که دوباره با دکترم مشورت کردم بهم Wellman پیشنهاد داد ! و حتی این اواخر که واسه دوران امتحان و فشار درسا بهش گفتم، گفت که خودش هم از همین wellman استفاده میکرده !! 
....................................
حرف واسه این قرص میتونه خیلی حاشیه داشته باشه، ولی بدون توجه به تمام حاشیه ها، میشه به خوبی ازش مصرف کرد و بعدش برو درستو بخون !!

----------


## waffen ss

من که یه قهوه درست میکنم که غلظتش مثل سوپه.  :Yahoo (8): :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## --mohammad--

یه زمانی من ریتالین مصرف میکردم خیلی خوب بود.
البته زیاد پیرامون این قرص شایعه هست .بهتره با تجویز پزشک باشه
در هرصورت بهترین راه اینه بری دکتر مغز و اعصاب برای دارو بنویسه

----------


## Mostafa7

من چایی نبات میزنم اصلا بدنم حال میاد 
نمیدونم شاید تلقین میکنم :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mojtaba93

> من چایی نبات میزنم اصلا بدنم حال میاد 
> نمیدونم شاید تلقین میکنم :yahoo (4):



قره قروت مناسبه با چای نبات به قول قهوه تلخ  :yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadradmehr

> >> یه بار گفتیم ولی انگار این مدیران محترم اون شناخت بایده ندارن و پست منو به اسم این که تبلیغ و ای حرفاست حذف کردن ::
> .....................
> معمولا واسه افرادی که میخوان سرحال تر و با انرژی بیشتر کارای روزانه خودشون را پیش ببرن یه سری شربت و قرص هستش که تقریبا عمومی هم هستن و اگه با یه پزشک هم قبلش مشورت بشه، واسه اطمینان بهتر هستش :: من خودم قبلنا Pharmaton مصرف میکردم ولی بعدش که دوباره با دکترم مشورت کردم بهم Wellman پیشنهاد داد ! و حتی این اواخر که واسه دوران امتحان و فشار درسا بهش گفتم، گفت که خودش هم از همین wellman استفاده میکرده !! 
> ....................................
> حرف واسه این قرص میتونه خیلی حاشیه داشته باشه، ولی بدون توجه به تمام حاشیه ها، میشه به خوبی ازش مصرف کرد و بعدش برو درستو بخون !!


ممنون ..برای اطمینان به پزشک عمومی مراجعه کنم خوبه؟؟؟؟

----------


## comet97

یه لیوان چایی میخورم.گاهی وقتا با آب سرد دست و صورتمو میشورم.همینا جواب میده دیگه

----------


## mohammadradmehr

جمع بندی :
1.سیب 
2.چای نبات یا قره قروت با چای نبات 
3.قهوه تلخ
4.قرص Pharmaton و wellman و ریتالین  با مراجعه به پزشک جهت اطمینان و...
5.آب زدن به دست وصورت و ورزش 

ممنون از همه ی دوستان به خاطر همه ی راه های پیشنهادی

منتظر بقیه ی روش ها هستیم فقط لطف کنن همه بیان وهر راهکاری که به نظرشون میرسه رو بنویسند
تا این یک تاپیک جامع باشه وهمه بتونن استفاده کنند :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ممنون ..برای اطمینان به پزشک عمومی مراجعه کنم خوبه؟؟؟؟


آره !!
................
فقط اول اینکه به اونی که دکترت میگه خوب گوش کن، یعنی هم فقط فکر این نباشی که کارت تموم شــ و بخوای بری و ......
...............
بعدش هم، موقع خرید هم حواست باشه که از این قرص wellman دو مدلش هست، یکیش همین خود wellman که ماله آقایون هستش، یکی هم به اسم wellwoman که ماله خانوما است و یه سری تفاوتای کوچولو داره (مثلا اینه که ماله خانوماست یه ترکیب گل مغربی داره که مربوط به کنترل دوران قاعدگیشون میشه که فکر نکنم این یکی به کار شما بیاد) ==== >> و بعدش هم اون قرصی هم ماله آقایون هستش، هرچند توی راهنماش گفته روزی یه دونه، ولی بنا به تجربه ای که دارم، شما روزی یکی نخور، هر یه روز درمیون، یا حتی با دو سه روز فاصله،و حتی گاهی فقط زمانی که فشار کاری و درسیت زیاد هستش، مثلا شاید هفته ای یه بار، ازش یه دونه بخور !! ====== >> و بعدش هم در همون اوایل مصرف، یه مقدار بهتر متوجه حس و حال خودت باش ==== >> شاید چندان واست ملموس نباشه، ولی شاید هم واضح متوجه یه سری تفاوتا در خودت میشی که باید حواست باشه مربوط به همین قرصی هستش که میخوری !! ==== >> نه اینکه بگم بد هستش، در واقع میخوام متوجه ی حال خودت باشی ==== >> یعنی اگه می بینی که یه کمی زیاد سرحال شدی، یه مقدار بیشتر خوش خوشت میشه نرمش کنی ویا حتی برقصی !! یا حتی بخوای یه روزه یه کتابی که یه هفته ای خوندنش طول میکشید حالا بخوای یه روز تمومش کنی (که در عمل شاید نشه، ولی حست اینو بهت میگه!)، باید حواست باشه که مربوط به همین قرص است و دنبال دلیل خاص دیگه نباش !!

----------


## Zahra77

> آره !!
> ................
> فقط اول اینکه به اونی که دکترت میگه خوب گوش کن، یعنی هم فقط فکر این نباشی که کارت تموم شــ و بخوای بری و ......
> ...............
> بعدش هم، موقع خرید هم حواست باشه که از این قرص wellman دو مدلش هست، یکیش همین خود wellman که ماله آقایون هستش، یکی هم به اسم wellwoman که ماله خانوما است و یه سری تفاوتای کوچولو داره (مثلا اینه که ماله خانوماست یه ترکیب گل مغربی داره که مربوط به کنترل دوران قاعدگیشون میشه که فکر نکنم این یکی به کار شما بیاد) ==== >> و بعدش هم اون قرصی هم ماله آقایون هستش، هرچند توی راهنماش گفته روزی یه دونه، ولی بنا به تجربه ای که دارم، شما روزی یکی نخور، هر یه روز درمیون، یا حتی با دو سه روز فاصله،و حتی گاهی فقط زمانی که فشار کاری و درسیت زیاد هستش، مثلا شاید هفته ای یه بار، ازش یه دونه بخور !! ====== >> و بعدش هم در همون اوایل مصرف، یه مقدار بهتر متوجه حس و حال خودت باش ==== >> شاید چندان واست ملموس نباشه، ولی شاید هم واضح متوجه یه سری تفاوتا در خودت میشی که باید حواست باشه مربوط به همین قرصی هستش که میخوری !! ==== >> نه اینکه بگم بد هستش، در واقع میخوام متوجه ی حال خودت باشی ==== >> یعنی اگه می بینی که یه کمی زیاد سرحال شدی، یه مقدار بیشتر خوش خوشت میشه نرمش کنی ویا حتی برقصی !! یا حتی بخوای یه روزه یه کتابی که یه هفته ای خوندنش طول میکشید حالا بخوای یه روز تمومش کنی (که در عمل شاید نشه، ولی حست اینو بهت میگه!)، باید حواست باشه که مربوط به همین قرص است و دنبال دلیل خاص دیگه نباش !!


 :Yahoo (50): اعتیاد آور هست یا نه؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> اعتیاد آور هست یا نه؟


نـــــــه !! ولی بازهم اگه هر ابهامی واست پیش اومد، حداقل یه مشاوره با یه پزشک ایده ی خوبی هستش که با اطمینان مصرف بشه !

----------


## Zahra77

> نـــــــه !! ولی بازهم اگه هر ابهامی واست پیش اومد، حداقل یه مشاوره با یه پزشک ایده ی خوبی هستش که با اطمینان مصرف بشه !


پزشکش که زیاده 
 :Yahoo (50): موضوع اینه بش بگم از خونه پرتم نکنه بیرون  :Yahoo (4):  
مشورت خواهد شد :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> پزشکش که زیاده 
> موضوع اینه بش بگم از خونه پرتم نکنه بیرون  
> مشورت خواهد شد :yahoo (4):


ببخشید، درست متوجه ی منظور شما نمیشم !

----------


## Zahra77

> ببخشید، درست متوجه ی منظور شما نمیشم !


هیچی منظورم اینه که ممنون حتما با پزشک عمومی مشورت میکنم  :Yahoo (1):  
مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> هیچی منظورم اینه که ممنون حتما با پزشک عمومی مشورت میکنم  
> مرسی


اول اینکه ،خواهش می کنم
.....
ولی، نه جدا ! واسم این جمله ات مبهمه : «موضوع اینه بش بگم از خونه پرتم نکنه بیرون  :Yahoo (4): 
....................................

----------


## Zahra77

> اول اینکه ،خواهش می کنم
> .....
> ولی، نه جدا ! واسم این جمله ات مبهمه : «موضوع اینه بش بگم از خونه پرتم نکنه بیرون 
> ....................................


:yahoo (21):بابام پزشکه

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> :yahoo (21):بابام پزشکه


اوکی !! اینو بگو !! 
.......................
پس خوب شد گفتی !! :::: پس بهتره که اول به مامانت بگی و بعد اگه صلاح دید، به ددی گفته بشه!
(این هم خوبه بدونی، که اساسا این قرص بیشتر در اروپا مصرف میشه، و واسه افزایش قوای جنسی هستش، و چون کلا باعث افزایش انرژی و تمرکز و یه حال خوب میشه، به شکل عمومی هم مصرف میشه !)

----------


## Zahra77

> اوکی !! اینو بگو !! 
> .......................
> پس خوب شد گفتی !! :::: پس بهتره که اول به مامانت بگی و بعد اگه صلاح دید، به ددی گفته بشه!
> (این هم خوبه بدونی، که اساسا این قرص بیشتر در اروپا مصرف میشه، و واسه افزایش قوای جنسی هستش، و چون کلا باعث افزایش انرژی و تمرکز و یه حال خوب میشه، به شکل عمومی هم مصرف میشه !)


 :Yahoo (50): نه دوشواری نداریم که 
اول به بابام میگم  :Yahoo (1): 
 :Yahoo (50): مرسی بابت اطلاعات

----------


## Mariyana

سلام
راجع به قرص ول وومن این قرص عوارضی نداره و خیلی مناسب ویتامین ها و مواد مورد نیاز خانم ها رو داره
من قبلا فارماتون مصرف میکردم که البته هرر دوی اینا تحت نظر پزشکه ولی فارماتون باید حتما ورزش هم همراهش انجام بدی و یک روز الی 2 روز در میان(ازمایش خون میدی اون تعیین میکنه میزان مصرفت چقدر باشه)
در کل خوبی وول وومن اینه که حتی روزانه هم مصرف کنی اگه بیشتر از نیاز بدنت باشه تو بدن به اصطلاح رسوب نمیکنه و مشکلی پیش نمیاد
مصارفش اصولا همه یک نوع مولتی ویتامین رو به صورت روزانه مصرف میکنن چون همه ویتامین ها که تامین نمیشه 
اما خب من هم پیش متخصص خونشناسی رفتم هم متخصص پوست اولی فارماتون و وول ومن رو تجویز کرد دومی خب پوست هم برام مهم بود وول وومن رو تاکید کرد
البته من یه سال فارماتون خوردم الان 6 ماهه وول وومن مصرف میکنم
خانم ها هم مصرف اهن فراموش نشه بهترینشم مال همون شرکت فارماتون به اسم تی ان تی هست که ساخت امریکاست(فقط دقت بشه اصل باشه و تاریخ مصرف گذشته نباشه)
مصرف روزانه ویتامین cهم توصیه میشه
و اینکه سیب تو صبح و ظهر و شب(کلا سیب همیشه) عالیه مخصوصا صبحا که تازه بیدار میشی و شبا که خسته ای
ولی تو زمستون و کلا پرتغال که اومد من پرتغال ابشو تو خونه میگرفتم(اب میوه های موجود در بازار از دم همه شکر و اسانس هستن)واقعا عالی بود و منو سرحال میکرد دوپینگ من بود اب هویج هم موقع سردد  میگن خوبه اگه خالی هم دوست نداری با بستنی بخوری همباز تاثیر میزاره واسه سردرد

----------


## mohammadradmehr

تشکر ویژه از همه 
منتظر بقیه هستیم
تا یه جمع بتدی کامل داشته باشیم

----------

